# how long do those oem Pirelli tires last?



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

i have about 20k miles on them, as far as i know the threads are still good. how many miles when you replaced yours?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

id say this is a good time to replace them.


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep, unless you drove real conservatively... probably a good time to replace. Have someone measure the tread depth.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (stlgrym3)*

They lasted 16K miles on my car. Not because of the thread, but because I cound not handle the road noise they generated.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (sergecur99)*

What model of tire do you have? The Pzero?


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (stlgrym3)*

I replaced the P6 at 11K. Terrible noise ! Tire dealer said they had at least 15K more on the tread. I would have been completely crazy by then.


----------



## fbs2005 (Jul 15, 2005)

what tires did everyone switch to? im 2k in and going nuts. luckily my commute to work doesnt involve any road surfaces that make the noise unbearable but anytime i get on the freeway i find myself driving faster to try and make it to my destination but ultimately resorting to slower speeds and loud music to make it better


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (stlgrym3)*

I got 30,000 miles out of my P6's but they howled and were cupped a bit. I took a good look at the tread after the tires were off the rims and found most of the wear in the center region of the tire and I ran 35F/32R for pressures which is Audi spec for this car with a light load.
I replaced the tires with ContiExtremeContacts which handle much better in dry and wet but have some tread noise at 70mph+.


----------



## AudiK3n (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navsnipe* »_I got 30,000 miles out of my P6's but they howled and were cupped a bit. 

Ditto.
I went with the Bridgestone Potenzia Pole Position tires.
Good price, good handling, NO NOISE!


----------



## a3 dude (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (stlgrym3)*

I've got 23.5K on my P6's. 
They sound terrible for a "luxury" car but I'm going to put up with the noise as they are 4/32 and not quite ready to change. I've rotated the tires 2x.
They are the worst tires I've ever had on a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Replaced mine at 20k because noise was unbearable.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Went from P6 > Falken 512 > Conti SC2 > P Zero Rosso > Mich PS2
Anything is better than the P6.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*

I for one, believe oem spec tire pressure is wrong








Currently running 39F36R on my BS RE960's, 10k, and still quiet


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_I for one, believe oem spec tire pressure is wrong








Currently running 39F36R on my BS RE960's, 10k, and still quiet









I saw most of the wear on my tires (P6's) was in the center region indicating overinflation. I can't think the high end of the pressure spec range is going to be better. I guess the Bridgestones run better at that pressure.


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (a3 dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3 dude* »_I've got 23.5K on my P6's. 
They sound terrible for a "luxury" car but I'm going to put up with the noise as they are 4/32 and not quite ready to change. I've rotated the tires 2x.
They are the worst tires I've ever had on a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I've 25.5k miles on my car. The tread depth is fine, but they're loud as hell. 
Damn shame Audi put such a crappy tire on such a nice car.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (abarthol)*

I replaced them at about 6,000 miles. They sucked. I replaced them with Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3's, much better.


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (snowboardegn)*

I had 18k on mine. Probably had enough tread left for another 2K but went on a road trip with baby and didn't want trouble. Replaced with PS2. Great tires. No noise. 
Must admit was looking for Eagle F1s but they are not stocked and I couldn't be bothered to wait.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*

My wear on my P6's was on the inner edge. The dealer was always saying my tires were underinflated when I was running oem. Maybe that was a subtle hint oem tire pressure was too low


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

I moved the tires over to my Accord at 11K. I've put an extra 20K some odd miles on it, but they are super loud now. I can barely stand driving it especially when it's cold. The center section seems to be collapsing and the sides have flared bad. I replaced the tires with BF Goodridge gForce Sport. Very stiff sidewall and less noise. Not good in the winter though because the sidewall gets really stiff until it warms up. Nice tires in the twisties when it's dry. 
Next time I'm putting some Hankook RS-2's on it. I like that on my Corolla. Very sticky, quiet and not jarring. It seems to require less pressure than most tires I've ran. I ran on some Continentals and it had too much steering delay. There was too much sidewall flex for me.
Stay away from Bridgestones RE92's. Just ask WRX owners why.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (azoceanblue)*

I spoke to the tech after my 35,000 mile service and he recommended higher pressures as well, he also drives an A3. He set mine at 38F/35R and said to keep an eye on the wear but I shouldn't be worried. An added benefit is less wheelspin on takeoff with the higher pressure.


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*


_Quote »_I saw most of the wear on my tires (P6's) was in the center region indicating overinflation. I can't think the high end of the pressure spec range is going to be better. I guess the Bridgestones run better at that pressure. 

Hit 36k recently and the tires are shot. Center region worn, as above, and mainly from use on the front. Might go with Toyos.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

16k on my noisemakers.
Gonna put my snows on.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navsnipe* »_
I saw most of the wear on my tires (P6's) was in the center region indicating overinflation. I can't think the high end of the pressure spec range is going to be better. I guess the Bridgestones run better at that pressure.


I only have 19,000 km's on my car and my tires are completely shot. The centers are worn to the belts and they tell me it looks like overinflation also. I was only running them at 32 psi. What gives?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm assuming all the negative comments are for the P6's because the P Zero Rosso OEM tires I had lasted 25K miles and were very good.


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (Ibis 2.0T)*

Been wanting to do replace my P6's since about 15k.... and finally did it at 22k. Couldn't stand the noise anymore.
I have Yokohama Advan S.4's now.


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (27spots)*

My P6's got loud right after the first rotation @ 5k. At 9K now and the roar is terrible. Haven't been able to bring myself to price new ones yet.


----------



## 2Point (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (RaleighVW)*

The P6s are terrible. Mine were roaring by 15K. Replacing them made a world of difference.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

Worst part. i live in florida. and my gti had way better summer tires. stock. sad.
mine made it to 18k just barely, showing belts and chunks missing. scary. [I did know at about 8k that I needed new ones, but was only 4 months ago







]
Got some 18x8s with 235 sumi III tires...at 75mph+ same noise...but I got other problems as well.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (stlgrym3)*

I'm replacing my P6's with Dunlop Sport Signature XL's this weekend. Looking forward to getting rid of these pieces of crap. I'm at 18,500 and the center rib is already worn down to unsafe depths. Driving on water/wet slush on the interstate makes for a very interesting commute. I hope to get more life out of the new tires that the P6's
Matt


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

I got 18k and was very disappointed. My dealer told me it's common with these. The P6's suck in general. You'll be glad you replaced them in the end.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (Nuke-em)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuke-em* »_I'm replacing my P6's with Dunlop Sport Signature XL's this weekend. Looking forward to getting rid of these pieces of crap. I'm at 18,500 and the center rib is already worn down to unsafe depths. Driving on water/wet slush on the interstate makes for a very interesting commute. I hope to get more life out of the new tires that the P6's
Matt

I'm curious what pressures you were running in the P6's, I had similar wear on the center rib. I have been running 36psi all around a few months after i put on the ContiExtreme Contacts and the wear looks very even.



_Modified by navsnipe at 2:19 PM 2/22/2008_


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (27spots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27spots* »_Been wanting to do replace my P6's since about 15k.... and finally did it at 22k. Couldn't stand the noise anymore.
I have Yokohama Advan S.4's now.


Just drove back from Mammoth and had to wear ear plugs because of my 16 months old








I then took off my ear plugs and thought something was wrong with the car. I even asked my wife "what is this noise" and all of the sudden I remembered what was posted here.
The noise of the P6 tires is unbearable but I only have 15000 miles on them and cannot really justify changing them.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*

God bless the Continental ExtremeContacts....what a wonderful tire, especially for rain and an extra HUGE thumbs up for snow performance.
I got every penny out of the P6s, *over 39k miles*. I do not recommend it to anyone...get new tires, get new tires, get new tires.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (frozenrubber)*

P6s, are they all seasons or summer tires? I got a set of wheels w/ them on and was planning on just using the set for winter. How are they in the winter?


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_P6s, are they all seasons or summer tires? I got a set of wheels w/ them on and was planning on just using the set for winter. How are they in the winter?

They are "all-seasons". 
The P6s are the absolute WORST winter tire ever. This isn't for comedic value, they can't handle on the slightest slush (<1inch) and are way too soft for freezing temperatures.
For summer, they are passable but by no means comparable to a decent summer tire.
But in comparing the seasons, I wouldn't have any loved one drive on p6s in the winter.


_Modified by frozenrubber at 1:17 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

good to know....dedicated winter tires to come then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OceanWA (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (frozenrubber)*

Way too soft for freezing temperatures? I thought one of the points of winter tires was that the rubber is softer (than summer tires) in colder temperatures. The rubber in a summer tire gets too hard in cold temps.
My personal complaint with the P6 tires: They flat spot overnight! To me, that's a fatal flaw in a tire. The first several miles every morning are spent with extra vibration from the tires, and it's not too subtle. I don't know why a manufacturer would make a general-purpose tire these days that does this. Pilot Sport PS2 tires on my other car, which are much higher-performance tires, and not all-weather, don't flat spot noticeably even after weeks.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: how long do those oem Pirelli tires last? (navsnipe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navsnipe* »_
I'm curious what pressures you were running in the P6's, I had similar wear on the center rib. I have been running 36psi all around a few months after i put on the ContiExtreme Contacts and the wear looks very even.

I was running the manufacturers' recommended pressure .
Matt


----------

